# New Member



## woldey01 (Jan 9, 2020)

Hello everyone! Happy 2020! I?m happy I joined this forum! A little bit about me...I?m 44 years of age and I?ve been working out on and off for the past 20 years, but been serious about it during the last 5 years or so. Lifting 5 to 6 days a week and eat clean as much as I can. Looking forward to learn from you all and also contribute whenever I can. We all can learn from each other...knowledge is power! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jan 9, 2020)

Welcome to imf!


----------



## macedog24 (Jan 10, 2020)

On behalf of PuritySourceLabs and StraightUpKratom welcome to IMF.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 10, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## Pcushion (Jan 10, 2020)

Great introduction man. On behalf of basicstero.ws welcome to IMF. Feel free to ask any questions on our thread.


----------

